# So what did you get for Christmas ?



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

Well to start off I got a ski mask, a new razor for shaving, a nice leather handbag to store my junk, and a genuine Leatherman all purpose tool .


----------



## Jhnsn (Dec 25, 2016)

A book, two speedcubes, sweets (too much) and money.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jhnsn said:


> A book, two speedcubes, sweets (too much) and money.


wanna trade ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 25, 2016)

A running watch and money.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 25, 2016)

Money, slippers, Playstation Store credit, a rubber ball that will actually blind you, it's horrible X.X and Borderlands The Handsome Collection for PS4! Still getting more presents though which is cool.


----------



## Kingy (Dec 25, 2016)

Whew, it's been a huge Christmas for me.
First, I have got a spare laptop (8gb RAM, Wendows 7, UEFI and boots REALLY fast)
And I've got a GameCube (With Mario Kart: DD and others)
Portable charger for my phone and stuff
Money
LOTS of sweets
Splatoon
VR headset
SMM3DS
Socks (FFS)
and more I can't remember because I use the current ones more.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

OKAY, WHY IS EVERYONE BUT ME GETTING MONEY ????? it ain't fair.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 25, 2016)

Money, other junk.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2016)

Spoiler: don't click



I've gotten a penis up me bum for christmas



I've gotten nothing.
Except some food and liquor.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: don't click
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"don't click" indeed.


----------



## Touko White (Dec 25, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> OKAY, WHY IS EVERYONE BUT ME GETTING MONEY ????? it ain't fair.


I don't either. Personally, I think getting money for Christmas just shows that the sender couldn't be arsed to think about what to get you.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I don't either. Personally, I think getting money for Christmas just shows that the sender couldn't be arsed to think about what to get you.


I know, its just...i'm a bit strapped for cash right now .


----------



## Jhnsn (Dec 25, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> wanna trade ?


Not really, I like all the things I got except the sweets (got a cupboard full of them) and trading sweets is a bit...sad.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Dec 25, 2016)

Nothing!


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 25, 2016)

A shiny new 4 TB hard drive and like 10kg of chocolate, t'was a good year.


----------



## DirtySprite (Dec 25, 2016)

I got 50 bucks and one of those Axe shower kit :3


----------



## Chary (Dec 25, 2016)

Lotsa cold, hard, cash. And a nice gaming PC. Woohoo!


----------



## Pokem (Dec 25, 2016)

nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> Lotsa cold, hard, cash. And a nice gaming PC. Woohoo!


I am seriously NOT JEALOUS here, not jealous, not jealous, not jealous, not jealous


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just cookies


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

DZ09 Smartwatch.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I don't either. Personally, I think getting money for Christmas just shows that the sender couldn't be arsed to think about what to get you.



Well yeah i guess, but least you can get what you want. Sometimes is not they aren't bothered to think well enough about you to get something you know they like, but now you can decide for yourself what to get without no hard feelings, is either that or they don't give you anything at all. Cause if they give you something you didn't like you gonna accept it quitely by saying "Is the thought that count"? At that point you rather would just get it yourself. 

Sometimes maybe you save it for more important things in future, there is many possibilites, not all are bad or good, iis understanding the reason behind it that means the most out of it all.



ScarletKohaku said:


> A shiny new 4 TB hard drive and like 10kg of chocolate, t'was a good year.



Wait, FOUR TERRA BYTES? That exist? O_O

I didn't get anything, as in someone didn't hand me anything considered a gift. Is not even snowing, some christmas, how can i call it that with no snow? Well there is a flash sale on Playstation store, i can get myself some cheap quality gifts at least. I wanted to get a Arcade fight stick for my consoles, but i need one that work on  ps4 and doesn't cost over $100 like a crazy person. Why would anyone wanna pay that much. i can buy games for that much, a dinner for 4 or maybe some storage devices. Controllers just shouldn't cost more than the game needed to play it with.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm about to take a nap. That's my present to myself.


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> how can i call it that with no snow?


Then try to live in Brazil, specifically in the Northeast. 25ºC+ every day and no snow even a single second of the year. Practically summer all time.


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I didn't get anything, as in someone didn't hand me anything considered a gift.


Well, if I lived in US, I surely would send a Christmas gift for every one of you that are so helpful and willing to help the others in Temp, like Quantumcat, Crystal the Glaceon.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 25, 2016)

If that counts, I got myself 2 weeks of Holliday's on Okinawa ^^

In about 4 hours I will start my cycling tour going ~200km in 4 days and it is nice 20-25 degree Celsius around here ^^


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

Youkai said:


> If that counts, I got myself 2 weeks of Holliday's on Okinawa ^^
> 
> In about 4 hours I will start my cycling tour going ~200km in 4 days and it is nice 20-25 degree Celsius around here ^^


Oooooh, sweet. Everyone would recommend you going to Japan in March, because you'd be able to get the Cherry Blossom Tree Fall festival, the biggest of Japan. But it only starts in the middle of march, so you could go to Hokkaido and enjoy it too. Perfect time to visit Japan.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2016)

A Linx Vision 8 gaming tablet and £200.
Also, some Star Wars socks, sweets shaped like sushi, and a really nice leather watch for when I'm out and about.

I think I've definitely accumulated enough spare cash for a Switch in the new year as well, when they're ready to pre-order.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, FOUR TERRA BYTES? That exist? O_O


Aye, I filled my 2TB one so I needed more space :')


----------



## Doctor_U (Dec 25, 2016)

Well .......

Marvel Select Doctor Strange (i collect action figures )
USB Flash drive 32 G
Wii U Pro controller
Clothes 
Marvel slipper
and new nunchuck ( my one was broken)


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Aye, I filled my 2TB one so I needed more space :')


Pretty sure I can easily fill those 4TB with a good internet connection.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 25, 2016)

Hyoretsu said:


> Pretty sure I can easily fill those 4TB with a good internet connection.


Oh I'm sure I could manage it too. I'm always needing more space!


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 25, 2016)

Ps4 slim and a ton of games, my favorite so far being overwatch (currently addicted to it).


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a Rice Cooker and a bunch of goodies (food).


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a few things for Yule this year. I got several Pokemon Plushies, new clothes, and my friend got me an iPhone 6s


----------



## Daggot (Dec 25, 2016)

While visiting my family I got cookies, sweets and some money. I visited my brother on the way back to give him some gifts I picked out the month before and he gave me a Go Pro Hero Sessions and some studio monitors. Overall it was a good Christmas.

I also got some various cooking stuff from my neighbors. A George Forman, panini press, electric wok and a rice cooker were included among the random stuff they handed over. Made me feel like an ass  considering that I didn't think of giving them a gift but then again they've never done it before.


----------



## azublazer (Dec 25, 2016)

Smart watch, beats by dre earbuds, bluetooth earbuds, pc headset, mini air hockey table, other stuff.


----------



## Lia (Dec 25, 2016)

nothing lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 25, 2016)

Zelock said:


> nothing lol





Spoiler: I got you something 



Here, now you have something to look at, is pikachu in a business suit. Anytime you get into a pokemon battle, You can show them you mean business. 











ScarletKohaku said:


> Aye, I filled my 2TB one so I needed more space :')



I was under the impression a 4TB storage device exist, but now i'm not sure based on the context. 



Hyoretsu said:


> Then try to live in Brazil, specifically in the Northeast. 25ºC+ every day and no snow even a single second of the year. Practically summer all time.
> 
> Well, if I lived in US, I surely would send a Christmas gift for every one of you that are so helpful and willing to help the others in Temp, like Quantumcat, Crystal the Glaceon.


I'm aware that there is hotter places in the world, California is a natural desert (Yes i'm joking as in exaggerating) because is so hot, humid, have droughts and earthquakes like that, but Is just a unfitting element for christmas time and no snow. Besides that i didn't get any gifts, because New Yorkers are too poor for that kind of stuff in this decade. 

I look more into dinner than that but hope to kick back some spark into spirit of the holidays as soon as possible, but that mainly depends on economy and income which are very poor in specific areas of the world.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I got several Pokemon Plushies,



Can't say that and not have pics 


I got money.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 25, 2016)

A very cool Crash Bandicoot sweater  it even has the year when the original Crash Bandicoot game was released


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 25, 2016)

Money


----------



## SonicCloud (Dec 25, 2016)

I got amiibos and 2 plushes c:


Spoiler: Low quality images ;D


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2016)

Cash, a breaker panel to replace the olllllllld as fuck one in my house, new set of pots and pans that I desperately needed, a nice new griddle, a second nice new griddle, candy, socks, some Mario black-out curtains I'm going to put in my office...

And this disgusting thing a couple weeks ago:


Spoiler: disgustingly cute


----------



## CitizenSnips (Dec 25, 2016)

An rx 470, a 4k tv, a new pair of bluetooth headphones, quite a bit of ps4 games, food, clothes, a deep fryer, a steam gift card, ps plus, red ps4 controller, a blu ray collection of every harry potter movie, a case fan for my pc, and a book with all 3 lord of the rings books in it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Can't say that and not have pics
> 
> 
> I got money.


The Umbreon was actually handmade by my friend's girlfriend


----------



## DarkGabbz (Dec 25, 2016)

(local black friday deal 310€)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 25, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> set of pots and pans that I desperately needed, a nice new griddle, a second nice new griddle


Any chance you willing to show them off, or least something you made with them? 



DarkGabbz said:


>


ADOPT ME BROTHER!


----------



## gman666 (Dec 25, 2016)

An argument amongst family members and a migraine


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 25, 2016)

$, a Swiss Army Knife in the climber model (I would have preferred the Tinker or an alox model), copper scales for the SAK...

A nerdy friend sent me some Finding Dory merch - stickers, a stress ball in the shape of Dory, and a blind bag as well.  It was a nice surprise!  Also, an Ameythst (Steven Universe) Funko pop and a SU tee shirt (the one with the "communist" star on it).

I will be getting a bunch of replacement SAK accessories on Amazon tomorrow.


----------



## chaosrunner (Dec 25, 2016)

well i got  clothes the funny thing is my mom wraped clothes i bought and gave them to me


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a blanket, a couple inside joke presents, and a best buy gift card.
Oh and my mom got my dog got a few toys too.
I bought myself 2 ps4s, a gears of War xbox one, and another 3ds lol

Sent from my 47 inch dildo


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 26, 2016)

Chary said:


> And a nice gaming PC. Woohoo!



 specs?





SonicCloud said:


> I got amiibos and 2 plushes c:



Nice mew. Seems to be a lot of plushies around at Christmas.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The Umbreon was actually handmade by my friend's girlfriend
> View attachment 72947



Handmade present , it's cute .


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a drone (Sky Viper V2400HD), mobile VR viewer (VR Vue FX), and Overwatch: Origins Edition. And a buddy gave me both Bad Rats games.
EDIT: It's considered a "late present", but my mother is giving her iPhone 5S to me. (going to immediately jailbreak it.)


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> specs?


Here!


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 26, 2016)

I got chocolates... but a friend of mine is shipping me a N3DSXL from the States, also.




DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: don't click
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2016)

This year I got:

a bunch of LateNightTales CDs (5 of them to be exact. Almost completing the collection.)
a Belle and Sebastian vinyl record.
the new Twin Peaks book by Mark Frost.
a Ramen cook book. Now, I love the instant ramen with tonkotsu flavour, and the recipe for the real stuff was super simple. A bunch of water, 16 pigs feet..... aw hell no!
the deluxe edition of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (book + dvd + blu-ray + OST + some neat extras = £7.99).
a nice Stephen Spielberg collection on blu-ray.
an Akai APC Key 25 (music production tool).
Chocolate.
And as a combined birthday and Christmas gift from a Japanese friend, I got "5 Centimeters Per Second" on DVD.

Oh, and I got another early Christmas present too... eheheh :3


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2016)

New PC. No money unfortunately. But I did get some gift cards that I bought me another pair of BT headphones (already have two but these were ON SALE) and a close cut razer because it was for sale and I have been needing one (what you expected a suicide joke)

I got some other stuff that was nice. A stress ball is one of them and a military grade flashlight.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 26, 2016)

From my dad: A Gift Card. Deciding between if I want to buy Jewelry or FFXV with it.



Spoiler: Family stuff I got



From my family: Gift Card, Egg Nog (Booze), Work shirts, Socks, Underwear. No girl stuff. Plus, I was really not acknowledged.



My dads grandpa: Has yet to come, but always a Amazon thing.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 26, 2016)

VinLark said:


> and a close cut razor because it was for sale and I have been needing one


What brand do you prefer? I use some random Gillette Fusion razor.

Ontopic: My family played Dirty Santa, and I scored Apples to Apples. Could have snagged some shot glasses, but they were claimed shortly after I got them.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> What brand do you prefer? I use some random Gillette Fusion razor.


Well for the longest time I've just been using Gillette Mach3. They do the job so I don't really change it up. I don't really see the need to change it up. Gillette is the best way to go I hear.


----------



## LuxerWap (Dec 26, 2016)

Hair kit, shoes, $500. That's all.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 26, 2016)

40 bucks
Samsung S4
Samsonute Luagage 
New clothes
A dress (cuz I need more pretty clothes  )
A backpack
A Bible

All of it is pretty good and in a week I go on a trip out of state to a place I have never been with 4 friends which is sweet!


----------



## Jayro (Dec 26, 2016)

A metric fuck-ton of gift cards mostly, including one for $100 to go towards an EVGA GeForce 1060 GTX (Super Clocked) 6GB. Also got some candy, an RGB mechanical keyboard, and another N3DS XL, since mine was stolen last week. Great Christmas overall.


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 26, 2016)

I behaved myself this year and and as a reward, I purchased about $2194.80 AUD of high-end audio equipment for christmas 

JBL LSR308 studio monitors x 2
JBL LSR310S monitor subwoofer
JBL LSRMSC1 loudspeaker control system
Plus balanced interconnect cables

Get your soundwaves in my ear holes, you delicious sounding beast


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a Keurig Coffee maker, glasses, beer glasses, towels of sorts and a bunch of other adulty stuffs. 

Being a gamer it doesn't seem like much but I'm moving out real soon in the new year so it's stuff I need.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2016)

Wii U pro controller, a Mystery Science Theater 3000 collection, socks (badly needed, very very badly needed), and Japanese Kanji learning dictionary that shows that is very very comprehensive


----------



## wawnord (Dec 26, 2016)

A dead terroris AssH0le #AnisAmri (The bastard who killed 14 people in Berlin with a truck)


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 26, 2016)

Nothing, just getting money to buy something good at New Year, but I can't select between an Epiphone Explorer, a new Nintendo 3DS, a PS Vita and a new shell for my GBA and GBC...


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 26, 2016)

Issac said:


> And as a combined birthday and Christmas gift from a Japanese friend, I got "5 Centimeters Per Second" on DVD.


God I _adore _that film. Even went to the trouble of importing the Global Edition Blu Ray to watch it in beautiful quality ♥ Have you seen it before or was it your friend's recommendation?


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Dec 26, 2016)

Nothing but bought my little one tons of playmobil and the bugger one an Xbox One...  So I got something in the end..  I can now play multiplayer Games with my boy.  Great waited for years for this moment.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 26, 2016)

A Dell Inspiron 7000 and a Nintendo Switch Preorder <3


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 26, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 26, 2016)

Money, booze, chocolate and sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Aerocool (Dec 26, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> Nothing, just getting money to buy something good at New Year, but I can't select between an Epiphone Explorer, a new Nintendo 3DS, a PS Vita and a new shell for my GBA and GBC...


Get the Explorer, I also want to get one when I have enough money.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 26, 2016)

'Don said:


> Get the Explorer, I also want to get one when I have enough money.



Well, I'll beg my parents to buy me that guitar, and buy cheap replacement part for my brothers 2DS...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> A Dell Inspiron 7000 and a Nintendo Switch Preorder <3


Pre orders are available right now? HOW MUCH!?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2016)

cash, gift cards, socks, a couple of cheap flashlights


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Pre orders are available right now? HOW MUCH!?


Well for when they come out


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2016)

50 bucks gift card for the liquor store
50 bucks gift card for a videogame store
Chocolate
Booze
Food leftovers (yummy)
Cool t-shirts
Toon Link plushy (yes really)
A wine holder that is shaped as a dog on its back drinking it whole (funny decoration for my living room lol)
Lots of arguments with my girlfriend (that ended better than I thought and *smiles* truth has been told)
Also lots of fun with my uncle and girlfriend's family. Played acordion last night, it's not as easy as I thought.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Dec 26, 2016)

$50

I got myself Stardew Valley on PC and been playing it non stop.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> 50 bucks gift card for the liquor store
> 50 bucks gift card for a videogame store
> Chocolate
> Booze
> ...


wow, someone has had a pretty good Christmas, huh? wanna send me some of that booze?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> wow, someone has had a pretty good Christmas, huh? wanna send me some of that booze?


Nah man, you have to join me if ya wanna drink.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nah man, you have to join me if ya wanna drink.


I would but I doubt you live in alberta so, i'll have to pass, would love to have a drink with you though .


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 26, 2016)

Went to Walmart this morning and got a NES classic as my present to myself.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 26, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> Well, I'll beg my parents to buy me that guitar, and buy cheap replacement part for my brothers 2DS...


Nope I'll make my own guitar from scrap parts of my brother's older guitars...


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 26, 2016)

Chary said:


> Here!



Nice, but why two different single sticks of 8GB?


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Nice, but why two different single sticks of 8GB?


Microcenter, where I bought them, was having a mega Christmas clearance. I got the first stick and brought it to the checkout, and when I found out they were so cheap, I rushed back to grab another. But they were sold out of the first brand so I got the Avexir one instead.


----------



## Niels Van Son (Dec 26, 2016)

I got an AMD evolution kit (Amd A6-7400k APU + MSI MB + 4gb HyperX RAM), A candy cane, a raspberry pi 3 model B premium kit, a customised shiny chocolate controller (You have to eat the controller, since it's in chocolate.), some more chocolate and some LEGOs.

I got a good christmas for sure.


----------



## tatripp (Dec 26, 2016)

Coal


----------



## Niels Van Son (Dec 26, 2016)

tatripp said:


> Coal



Well... Have fun with your coal... I guess...


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, FOUR TERRA BYTES? That exist? O_O


they already have 10TB drives out now
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178997
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3FA4HX3458

and 12TB and 14TB drives have already been announced
http://www.techradar.com/news/wds-12tb-monster-hard-drive-can-hold-almost-500-blu-rays

I myself have a 6TB WD Black on my pc


----------



## nero99 (Dec 26, 2016)

got me $25 from me mum and pop


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2016)

An ASUS ZenPad 10 (WiFi-Only model) 
A pair of leather gloves 
A pen 
A 2017 calendar 
A piece of chocolate
A Mozartkugeln 3-Pack


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 26, 2016)

I got sick. 

Ugh.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 26, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I got sick.
> 
> Ugh.


I feel your pain. Been up since 5am feeling ill :')


----------



## Knight of Time (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, I got quite a few things for Christmas, but the stuff that stood out were Pokemon Sun and Pokemon Moon, a bit of Christmas money (not as much as I've been used to receiving at Christmas like in previous years, but oh well), a used copy of Super Mario RPG for the SNES that I was lucky enough to notice at a local video game store a few days ago (one that sells retro systems and games among other stuff), and a couple of gift cards for iTunes.  So, all in all, it was a good Christmas though it's also the first Christmas I celebrated since losing my grandfather last January.  Bittersweet, but good.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Supster131 (Dec 26, 2016)

A Sony Bravia 55x700d 4K TV


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 26, 2016)

My family are Jehova's Witnesses so we don't celebrate Christmas per say but if it were up to me, we would. I'm more of an agnostic person and Christmas is more than just a Christian festive, it brings people together for that one day.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> My family are Jehova's Witnesses so we don't celebrate Christmas per say but if it were up to me, we would. I'm more of an agnostic person and Christmas is more than just a Christian festive, it brings people together for that one day.


To be honest here it was just a reason to get drunk and party. Nothing religious at all.


----------



## Issac (Dec 27, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> God I _adore _that film. Even went to the trouble of importing the Global Edition Blu Ray to watch it in beautiful quality ♥ Have you seen it before or was it your friend's recommendation?


I've actually seen it a few years ago, but she didn't know that so it was supposed to be a recommendation  Lovely sad little film.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2016)

I almost forgot, I got digimon cyber sleuth and I've been playing it ever since I got it!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> To be honest here it was just a reason to get drunk and party. Nothing religious at all.


Coincidentally my favourite Christmas film is Bad Santa which is about a drunk ass Santa who bangs like no tomorrow.


----------



## zirogx2 (Dec 27, 2016)

HTC vive and 170 in steam wallet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 27, 2016)

Bunches o' Money
Terraria (3DS)
Kirby: Planet Robobot (3DS)
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door (GC) (Old copy is broken)
Paper Mario: Color Splash (Because I hate myself)
New Gaming Headphones
Pokemon Adventures (7 Volume Set)
Eevee Bank
Totodile Plush
Pokemon Pixels Blanket
Pokemon Alola Poster


...did I mention money?


----------



## Ricken (Dec 27, 2016)

A load of Pokemon Cards
A Gamecube Controller (Sadly off-brand.  My last official one short circuited during a surge last year x_x)
Candy Canes
First Smartphone (Galaxy J7.  ANDROID FTW)
New case for my 3DS
64GB SD
Blank CDs
Pokemon Sun and Moon (They weren't on my list, but to be respectful I just deleted Moon from my SD)
And that's it


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 27, 2016)

The Pokemon TCG Alolan Starter pin blister pack
The very last ACNL Welcome Amiibo pack from Target
and a couple of Muns


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 27, 2016)

depression


----------



## NoNAND (Dec 29, 2016)

i nothing as usual....


----------



## x65943 (Dec 29, 2016)

$50 from my grandma, and that's it.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 29, 2016)

$50 bucks and a pair of socks.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 29, 2016)

Zerousen said:


> $50 bucks and a pair of socks.



I feel like this is the equivalent of adding $1 in price is right.


----------



## Anthropomorphed (Dec 29, 2016)

Cookies, a good shirt and expensive pullover from my step-grandma
Else: cause i and my girlfriend dont care about holiday so much maybe late present exchange, some mangas, accessoires o/


----------

